# Attorney?



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Any attorneys on this forum? 

Please pm me.

Thanks.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loah, what kind of attorney are you looking for?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

PM sent.


----------

